# Question: Deactivating a Kindle Fire



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

My wife and I are going to give one of our Kindle Fires to a nephew. I know how to unregister it. Is there a single menu option that will wipe the Fire of all my personal information and restore it to factory condition? If there is, do I unregister it before or after wiping it?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jim,

I don't think it matters, but I deregistered first when I sent my original Fire back. I'm out and don't have my Fire with me, but I believe it's Settings > Device > Restore to factory settings....

Edit. Yep, that's right, this is what Amazon says:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html?nodeId=200729330



> you can restore your device to factory default settings. This will delete all content on your Kindle Fire and you'll need to register it again before downloading items from your Amazon account.:
> 
> Tap the Quick Settings icon, then tap More.
> Tap Device.
> Tap Reset to Factory Defaults.


doesn't sound like you need to do both...

Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Bless you, my child, for sharing that information.


----------

